# just a weird night



## ma2va92 (Oct 28, 2004)

here I am heading east coming home from wal-mart.. 2 lanes east 2 lanes west... when I'm looking at headlights.... HOLY CONFUSED BATMAN.. there is someone heading west in my eastbound lane...as the car passes me on the left I see that the rear bumper is hanging off... so i radio dispatch.. tell them whats going on.. and cross the median.. and head back and head west.. i see the vec.. make a turn into a bussness lot.. just as I head in to the lot a local PD pulls in they heard the call a were less than a min away... the front of the car is trashed .. airbags deployed.. quick check the guy is not hurt.. but gets very jumpy.. now that there is a officer there... .. so the officer starts asking a few questions.. and the guy goes for his pocket...wrong move.. very wrong.. we both make a few quick moves on this guy and the cuffs are on... he keeps saying get out of my pockets.. it's only cigeretts.... HOLY CRACK PIPE BATMAN as the pipe falls to the ground...... well it"s only the begining for this guy..... open bottle of brandy....next to the drives seat....k-9 arrives seems to be a couple others things in the vec.. the vec.. comes back stolen.. .. my tones go off and I'm off to a call for a 75 yo m that has been kicked by a horse.... thats more of what goes on in this area... the 75 yo is doing great... last time he was in a hospital or seen a doctor he was 6 years old... but the other guy guess i will see him in court as I 'm sure i will be called...anther fun night going to walmart


----------



## Tigar (Oct 28, 2004)

GVR

BATMAN gets around alot doesn't he!?!?!?!?!?


ROFLMAO


----------



## rescuecpt (Oct 28, 2004)

That is weird...  who wants to swap weird calls?  I have a good one:

Male-male erotic asphyxia with a guy hanging from the ceiling that PD had to CUT DOWN so that you could start to work him.  Oh yeah, it was on Valentines Day.


----------



## MMiz (Oct 29, 2004)

My first response to GVRS672's post was "Where am I for these calls?", but then I read rescuecpt's, and thought "Nah, let them have 'em"

Those are just crazy calls.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Nov 6, 2004)

Matt...

I whole heartedly AGREE!!!


----------



## ma2va92 (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GVRS672_@Oct 27 2004, 11:21 PM
> * but the other guy guess i will see him in court as I 'm sure i will be called...anther fun night going to walmart *


 UPDATE......

    Had court this week.. guy is a no show... judge reads reports.. officer and I gave statements.. judge fines him $500. loss of DL for 12 months... awaiting results from lab on drugs found...

.. this guy is also active military....

if i remember right the military can also charge him...something with the USCMJ..


----------

